
T.S. Eliot letters show love for muse but poet downplays it - apollinaire
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/ts-eliot-letters-show-love-for-muse-but-poet-downplays-it/2020/01/04/280f1698-2f63-11ea-bffe-020c88b3f120_story.html
======
tomcam
In my view if you hate modern poetry, you could well change your mind reading
Eliot, the earlier the better. For me he is nearly ideal because he manages to
be easy to understand, yet with depths that continually reveal themselves to
you on repeated visits.

------
yarrel
Sometimes a dignified silence is better than keeping digging.

